# Trivia 7/9



## luckytrim (Jul 9, 2018)

trivia 7/9
DID YOU KNOW...
The State of Israel is about one-seventh the size of the State  of New York.

1. What was the Beatles very first #1 hit in the USA  ?
2. What do Natalie Portman in "V for Vendetta", Sigourney  Weaver in "Alien 
3" and Demi Moore in "G.I. Jane" all have in  common?
3.  I am on a boat, docked in Piraeus, what country am I  in?
4. What occupations did Felix and Oscar have on "The Odd  Couple"
5. Which reminds me, what combination of proteins is nicknamed  the Odd 
Couple when served together ?
6. Name the Author ...
This reclusive American author's best known work was about a  teenager who 
was often depressed whether it was about his brother Allie's  death or the 
"phoniness" of others.
7. How many sets of brothers were there in the outlaw gang led  by Jesse 
James?
8. Literary First Lines...
"Mr. and Mrs. Dursley, of number four, Privet Drive, were  proud to say that 
they were perfectly normal, thank you very much."

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are 195 Countries in the world.  Of these, only 49 are  land-locked.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. “I Want to Hold Your Hand”
2.  They shaved their heads for these roles.
3. Greece
4. Photographer and Sports Writer
5. Chicken and Shrimp
6. J.D. Salinger
7.  Four; Frank and Jesse James; Cole, Jim, and Bob Younger;  Clell and Ed 
Miller; and Bob and Charlie Ford
8. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone

TRUTH !!
There are currently 49 countries (including five partially  recognized 
states) that are completely surrounded by at least one other  country. With 
the exception of two countries in South America (Bolivia and  Paraguay) the 
rest of these countries are found in Africa, Europe, and  Asia


----------

